# 2 Tages Tour durch den Odenwald



## ma.sel (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Lokals,

nächsten Monat bekomme ich besuch von einem Kumpel und wir wollten ne schöne 2 Tages Tour durch den Odenwald fahren. Doch irgendwie finde ich keine schönen Routen inkl. Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Startpunkt wäre Darmstadt.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüße


----------



## raccoon78 (16. Juni 2010)

Nimm doch einfach die vorhandenen Wanderwege:

Der Odenwald-Schmetterling 

Blütenweg

Niebelungensteig

Niebelungenweg

und und und.

Von der Sorte gibt es ohne Ende im Odenwald mit ein wenig Anpassung lässt sich so wunderbar eine Mehrtagestour basteln.

Und kleinere Gasthöfe und Pensionen zum Übernachten gibts auch mehr wie genug im Odenwald.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (11. Juli 2010)

Da ich gerade selbst in der Richtung (2 Tagestour mit Übernachtung) am überlegen bin, 

hat zufällig jemand ein fertiges Höhenprofil des Alemannenwegs?

Mich würde interessieren ob es sich von den Höhenmetern lohnt den als 2 Tagestour zu fahren ( von der Länge 120km wär´s nicht schlecht), wobei ich mir den Schlenker nach Michelstadt verkneifen würde.

Oder mal anders gefragt ist der Alemannenweg überhaupt gut fahrbar? Bzw. macht es einen Unterschied welche Richtung?

Gruß


Martin

Edit:
Vergessst die erste Hälfte da oben 
Wer die Suchfunktion nutzen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
3400 Hm (danke Ray, gibts eigentlich irgendwas was du noch nicht gefahren bist??)
Den GPS Track habe ich dann jetzt auch 

Fehlt nur noch die Frage nach der besten Richtung


----------



## ma.sel (1. August 2010)

So wir sind letzte Woche die zwei Tagestour gefahren. Wir sind den Vogesenweg gefahren von Grube Messel - Heppenheim- Heidelberg.

Ein vollständiger Tourenbericht folgt die Woche.

Gruß


----------

